# Mare Horse udders photos.



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2008)

I know alot of folks are learning about the milk and etc of the mare's udders.I was thinking if folks post on here some photos of what the mare's udder looks like at which times whould help others.

here is our maiden mare last year the night before she foaled. we don't know the numbers of days she was,because she was pasture bred. if you know the number of days share as well.let us know how many the mares have had.

thanks










See what is dipping from the udder.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2008)

Every year I keep a photo diary of our mares' progression from belly, to vulva and udder.. I haven't started udder shots this year yet, not close enough for udder development yet, but when they start bagging I'll start adding their udder pics to their progression pages which you'll be able to find on our foal page..

Here are a few random ones from last year:

Appy mare at 352 days, foaled that night:






Appy mare at 351 days:






Appy Mare at 345 days:






Sweet Tart 310 days






Sweet Tart 322 days:






Sweet Tart 328 days:






Sweet Tart 330 days:






Sweet Tart 332 days (foaled next day):


----------



## kaykay (Feb 15, 2008)

Heres flirts a few hours before she foaled

notice how shiney it is from being so full


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2008)

thank you all.I think these photos will help others understand the development of the udders.


----------



## Dona (Feb 15, 2008)

How about one right AFTER foaling? (no...she's not Appy)

Thought you might like to see a cute "pokey-dotted" one!





This is my Max White Sabino's udder....with her newborn colt nursing.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2008)

aw

to cute.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow Lucky C... that first picture is mind boggling. I'm always amazed at how people GET those shots! Especially with the minis so low to the ground!





Andrea


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 16, 2008)

> Wow Lucky C... that first picture is mind boggling. I'm always amazed at how people GET those shots! Especially with the minis so low to the ground! Andrea


Hey, I've gotten really good at hand-stands! LMAO JK! I have a pretty good camera with a good zoom, so while the mare's munching on hay or grain I stick the camera under her belly and snap


----------



## Margaret (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is a first time maiden mare 6 hours before she foaled..

They looked like Stalactites, and every time I removed them, they would grow back.


----------



## Candice (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow!! Amazing shots guys!! Another add on to this post might be to show photos of how the appearance of the mammay secretion progresses as well.

Just an idea.

Kim at Crayon Box miniatures has excellent photos but it might be nice to have them contained here in one post.

Awsome post!!!!!


----------

